# My Husband Had An Overbite!!



## Ina (Feb 22, 2014)

I met my husband just after he got out of the Marine Corp.  He was the best looking guy I had ever seen, except for an overbite that made him hide his smile behind his hand. I still thought him to be exceptionally handsome, and I did my best to make him see himself as I did. Never worked though. 

A few years later, my husband decided to grow a full beard to distract the eye from  his mouth. Talk about good looking!!! 

In 1982, when he was 39 he had an accident that ruined his teeth, so the dentist had to remove all of them. He was so self conscious of his mouth, that he had the dentist make him a full set of teeth immediately. The dentures accented the old overbite, but I dared anyone we knew to make fun of him.

A week after receiving his new teeth, we were traveling down I-10 at 65 or 70 mph, just enjoying the trip, when suddenly he turned his head toward his side window and coughed.  Out shot his brand new teeth.  nthego: I looked behind us just as another car ran over those $3000. teeth.

So, of course my hubby went back to the dentist as fast as he could, and ordered another set of teeth. Three weeks later, we decided to go for a trip to see his parents. We had been driving for about 2 hours when, just as before, and before I could stop him, he turned his head and coughed out his new teeth again.  nthego:

Well, after the cost of two sets of teeth, we saw that we would have to wait until we could come up with the money before ordering another set. After about three weeks, I started to notice that without the teeth, my husband didn't show any of his old overbite. 
That beard that I loved so much, was camouflaging that fact that he had no teeth. I pointed this out to him, and he hasn't teeth since.  :love_heart:

We eventually bought that third set of teeth, but they have remained in their overnight container. This is a true story, but funny, now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2014)

That is funny Ina.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 22, 2014)

love it Ina!

I knocked my front teeth out at work, and after a couple of false starts, have a new set....which look better than the old ones!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 22, 2014)

Mine took for a while....but I decided in the end a plate was easier.....bottom teeth are ok!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 22, 2014)

I have decided not to bother with Botox....I shall remain old and wrinkly!
get it from my Mum....so..
my hair is still it's natural colour; so can't complain too much..


----------



## That Guy (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Michael. (Feb 22, 2014)

.

Re:  My Husband Had An Overbite!!

.



.​


----------



## Ina (Feb 22, 2014)

OK you "guys" so funny, Ha Ha Ha!!!! :cart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2014)




----------

